# Linothele sp. bolivia (fallax)



## freeman (Mar 5, 2008)

hi. i ordered this spider recently. can u give me some info about it? what temp. and humidity does it need? how potent is venom? and how long it lives?
thanks


----------



## melanie5 (Mar 6, 2008)

I keep them quiet dry. They will web up the entire tank anyway, so I just mist sometimes on the webbing.
My biggest female is about 4 cm in bodylenght. They are reat eaters, will eat anything you give them. 
About age, I'm not sure, but they won;t get as old as aT. I think for a female up to 3-4 years.


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Mar 6, 2008)

hi,
keeping Dipluridae is explained on my homepage: http://www.dipluridae.de
There´s less known about the venom of this species. I know about one study on the venom of some Linothele sp. stating that the venom has a total LD-50 of 0,7mg/kg. Unfortunately the species is not mentioned (and besides that the species of this genus are difficult to ID). 
I recommend to work in the tank using tweezers and avoid any direct contact to Dipluridae anyway. Just because there´s almost nothing known about their toxicity. 
I´ve got a L. fallax female that is about 4 years old. Some of the L. megatheloides in captivity are even older. But since Linothele sp. are not in the hobby for so long time, we actually cannot say how old those can get.


----------



## freeman (Mar 6, 2008)

Improver said:


> hi,
> keeping Dipluridae is explained on my homepage: http://www.dipluridae.de
> There´s less known about the venom of this species. I know about one study on the venom of some Linothele sp. stating that the venom has a total LD-50 of 0,7mg/kg. Unfortunately the species is not mentioned (and besides that the species of this genus are difficult to ID).
> I recommend to work in the tank using tweezers and avoid any direct contact to Dipluridae anyway. Just because there´s almost nothing known about their toxicity.
> I´ve got a L. fallax female that is about 4 years old. Some of the L. megatheloides in captivity are even older. But since Linothele sp. are not in the hobby for so long time, we actually cannot say how old those can get.


first of all thanks for your replies.

till now i only heard that venom of this species is weak to moderate. LD50  0,7mg/kg thats stronger than any Ts and as strong as most venomous scorpions. so that's something new to me. can you reveal your source on this?

avoiding contact can be hard sometimes as they are probably very fast.

cheers


----------



## case214 (Mar 7, 2008)

I've actually been bitten by a sling of this species a few years ago.

I was very surprised that it could pierce my skin.

Local pain for about two days. The first day it hurt badly then faded away.


----------



## cacoseraph (Mar 8, 2008)

common misconception... you absolutely do NOT have to have your "skin pierced" to be envenomated!  injection *into* the skin is often quite good enough.  very tiny things can inject into your skin.  as long as something can pierce through the upper dead/hard dermal layers you are getting envenomated. your skin is full of capillaries and stuff that can whisk the venom into your body quite efficiently

for the record, your skin is the largest (by weight) organ of your body.



another thing i need to write up. heh.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Mar 13, 2008)

So how many people have these in the states?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Widowman10 (Mar 13, 2008)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> So how many people have these in the states?


i don't know, but i can tell you someone who WANTS one!!! :drool:


----------



## LasidoraGT (Mar 13, 2008)

.......what is it? and i want one as well


----------



## freeman (Mar 13, 2008)

i got lucky to get one very cheap. i hope to find someone else who owns them. i want to breed them and i can't do that with just 1 specimen


----------



## Gsc (Mar 14, 2008)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> So how many people have these in the states?


Nice photo Orin.... the only other person in the US that I know of who has them is Dave M. in Austin...he has two.  Good luck breeding them- it'd be great to see them become established in the US hobby.  Their colors are amazing...and might even give an OBT a run for it's money when it comes to webbing up an enclosure- lol.

Graham


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Mar 15, 2008)

hi,
note that they change color...
adult female (they´re adult before changing color - even with copper carapace they can be mated at 4 cm BL).






My favourite species atm:


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Aug 29, 2008)

*nice photo*

nice pic orin 
i acquired a mature male for my adult female from orin,and am hoping to get them to breed.i also have a sling i am raising.there are some in the states but not many
andy
sorry to drum up an old thread but i love this sp


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Aug 29, 2008)

hi,
mature male of that Linothele... my female is mated and fat ^^
Also got a L. megatheloides sac atm..






BTW: The colors are not photoshopped!


----------



## Tegenaria (Aug 29, 2008)

what gets me right, is why buy a spider without knowing anything about it. surely one should get the required knowledge first then get the spider.
Or is it just me!


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Aug 29, 2008)

hi,
when I started keeping Dipluridae there was nothing written about how to keep/breed/raise them and I managed tho. 
Those are pretty easy to keep imo.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Sep 4, 2008)

*agree*

not only easy but rewarding and easily one of the faves of my collection
andy


----------



## anty (Mar 9, 2009)

*gender*

hello everyone.
this is my first post on this forum, so please forgive me if i'll do something wrong.

i got a little question about linothele fallax.
how big spider should be to recognize the gender? there is a possibility to find it from the coloration, or only from base?

thank you for responding

ps. sorry for my english, still learning..


----------



## anty (Aug 23, 2009)

anybody doesn't know anything about recognizing gender of Linothele sp.?


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Aug 23, 2009)

hi,
as in most other Mygalomorphae you´d have to examine a moult in order to sex your specimen.


----------



## anty (Aug 23, 2009)

i think it will be so hard.. can i do this with L7 molt, or it should be (much) bigger?


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Aug 24, 2009)

hi,
depends on your microscope 
You can sex them from 2-3rd instar on. At 7th instar the spermathecae should be visible with the bare eye.


----------

